
The uncertainty of measuring the DNS - known
https://blog.apnic.net/2018/07/18/the-uncertainty-of-measuring-the-dns/
======
mirimir
That is a mind-blowing article. I mean, I know the basic model, and I could
imagine how chaotic stuff could get. But I had no idea that it was _that_ bad.

This especially amazes me:

> Our experiences with DNS measurement using unique timestamped labels and an
> online ad distribution system to see the queries from end users appears to
> support this observation — around 40% of queries seen at our authoritative
> servers reflect an original query that was made days, months or even years
> in the past, something we’ve termed DNS Zombies.

~~~
kqr
DNS sounds so simple when described as "servers in a hierarchy that tell you
either what other server to ask, or which host has a particular hostname".

My perspective shift was when I talked to someone who worked at NetNod with
operating i.root-servers.net: he spoke about DNS the way people speak about
distributed key–value stores. Except this was invented over 30 years ago. And
services nearly the entire internet. I don't remember how long he'd been
working with it, but he absolutely could not wrap his head around the fact
that it still _works_. That it hasn't broken down entirely was apparently
something he saw as a little miracle.

Facetiously, I have started thinking of DNS as the only truly web scale NoSQL.

~~~
1996
You should look at TCP over DNS. It has some uses.

Now SQL over DNS TXT values, that would be nice!

------
yencabulator
The linked [https://blog.apnic.net/2016/04/04/dns-
zombies/](https://blog.apnic.net/2016/04/04/dns-zombies/) is also a good read.

